# Poor Responder : Part 70



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home for you all  

Lots of love and best wishes to you and a very HAPPY CHRISTMAS if I don't get chance to say it again 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

well might as well get in there I spose


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - glad you're still with us


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- So glad you're feeling better hun. It's a very tough time for you all but you will get through it
I am   for you for Sunday  

heather- I am in   (in a good way) about your scan. - only just found your post.
Really pleased for you hun  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

no way just did massive post and got lost as they changed page over


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Nix* - I am so, so sorry and so sad for you  life is so unfair. I really thought this would be your time. There are no words to make you feel better, just lots of  and thinking of you loads - take care sweetie


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ally* - so glad HSG showed your tubes are clear, and that it didn't hurt -  that you will get that miracle natural pregnancy, you so deserve it. 

*Heather *- yay!! re seeing heartbeat at scan - brilliant news! 

Back later -  to all!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> no way just did massive post and got lost as they changed page over


Actually, this is something I've been meaning to ask for a while - auntie Rachel (crawl crawl!) would it be at all possible for you and/or Dakota to post a warning say 5 mins before you close the thread and open a new one? Just to give people a heads up to save their message or hang on before trying to post....?

We'd all be very grateful 

xxx

PS thanks to everyone for their messages

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

I've just found this on the triplets thread over on my other board.



BURNLEY said:


> Great news girls- my friend who works at Queens phoned me and Laura has had her babies early evening- all 3 doing really well thank god ( so hope you dont mind me posting this laura) but the girls on here are anxious to hear your news.
> 
> Huge congrats to you and Tim
> Burnley x


Hope Laura doesn't mind me putting it here  Such great news!

Well done Laura 

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nixf01 said:


> natasha6 said:
> 
> 
> > no way just did massive post and got lost as they changed page over
> ...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel- wow, what fab news on Laura. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anyway i'll try to remember most of it!!

nix - so so sorry hun, really hoped it was going to be good news for you this time    

pix - glad my disasters keep you so entertained    hope those follies are growing for you and that they each have a nice big juicy baby egg in them   

heather - great, great news onthe scan, hope you can put your mind at rest for a bit now  

ally - great news on the hsg and is brilliant that you got such a positive response from the doctor  

fishy - glad DH looking after you, and so your MIL and SIL should be watching themselves, i hope they are starting to realise just how inappropriate they have been  

anne - hiya hun, sounds like you are feeling more like yourself today   and you SHALL have a great christmas - one thing i thought about on holiday was how all consuming this IF business is, it totally takes over your life and even who you are as a person - i no longer think of my life as incomplete, i have a wonderful life actually, i have a great DH, fantastic inlaws who treat me like their own daughter - i am now feeding my soul with these positive feelings

hiya everyone else, does anyone know if we have any news on laura? - ooo just read updated post - thats such fantastic news!

well, i was going to go finish my xmas shopping but did 4 clients back to back this morning, started at 6.30am and have 3 hours to do tonight so decided to come home and watch catch up Housewives instead...god knows when i'm going to get the rest of my pressies though!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah fantastic news, thanks Rachel! And congrats to Laura, Tim and the babies!!!

All we need to know now is, did they manage to keep the dreaded MIL at bay?!

Oops just about to post and saw your other response.  But noone would respond to a post saying that the thread's about to be closed, the whole point of the warning is precisely so they know NOT to post (or try to post) just then isn't it?  Does that make sense? Sorry brain not functioning very well these days so having problems putting things clearly!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh wow - fantastic news!  had texted but no answer as yet - thanks Rachel!

*Laura* - when you read this - soooo thrilled for you and Tim, am jumping round the room! can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

did anyone spot my deliberate mistake or did I change it in time? 
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- It is indeed all so consuming yes, and I keep telling myself this is only my first go- I haven't gone through half of what you girls have, you're all so very brave.
Yeah, I do feel like to my usual self today hun
Just wish the news would shut the F up about the f'ing Credit Crunch    



How do I copy quotes girls? 
I realise it's a thick question but that's probably cos I am a bit


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Haha, I spotted it! so made sure I included the correct one in mine so you'd notice!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix hun- I did but I just laughed and thought, "Laura, what have you been up to"!!!!!      

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anne click on the quote button in the top right of the post you want to quote from.

Delete any of the text you dont want leaving in the bit that says quote each side with the brackets.


Am I making sense


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura and Tim- that's fantastic news, so pleased for you both, will post more later when I get home x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

EBW1969 said:


> Anne click on the quote button in the top right of the post you want to quote from.
> 
> Delete any of the text you dont want leaving in the bit that says quote each side with the brackets.
> 
> Am I making sense


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, thanks EBW!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done Laura hunny - can't wait to hear from you mummy extraordinaire


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell I can't be **** d with work today?      

Sometimes not so good being your own boss really xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I wonder if Laura managed to get rid of  MIL for the birth?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, great news for Laura and Tim - can't wait to see the photos. 

Ally - that is just the best news ever!!!!!!!!! I do believe that those of us with crappy eggs (no offence hon  ) stand the best chance naturally rather than taking our delicate eggs out of the body. A lot cheaper too. I have 1 good tube, so some chance of conceiving naturally. As Anne (I think it was Anne) nicely put it - get sha**ing!!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hahah anne - yep being your own boss rules - unless your lazy toads like us!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jo- Not guilty on the shagging   It was the very naughty Bobbi   

God, just had 4 choc biscuits and a cup of coffee as a treat (2nd one in 2 months!)


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

you'll be bouncing off the walls in a few mins


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jo- I am also a jo with notoriously crappy eggs.....


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Yayyyyyyyyyy - well done laura and time      hugs for each and everyone of you.

Ally - glad ur hsg went well hun, as the others say - get shagging  

Fishy - glad ur feeling better today and that mil and sil have realised the error of their ways  

Nix once again hun huge     for you.      for ur frosites hunny that they give u a bfp  

Anne - i have eaten 6 chocolate bisuits today  also demolised a selection box in 2 nights  

Oh god roll on 5pm, im so bored here its untrue

Hi natasha, ebw, prups, steph, nikki, picxie and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

mmm all this talk of choccy bics....am really trying to be good as well and not be naughty till christmas...wonder if some spirulina juice will do the trick


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooooooh- deal of the day girls- Iceland are selling 5 selection boxes for £5!!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

and budgens doing 2 tins of roses or quality street for 9.50..and 3 fruit and nut toblerones (the airport size ones) 3 for 2...not that i've been looking/obsessing or anything


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Budgens as in the incredible melting bag   
Doing my "big shop" at the weekend, jason suggested getting up at 4AM on sat to go to Tesco- WTF?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tescos were doing 2 tins of quality street for £7.00 a few weeks ago.  Think its gone back to a fiver a tin now tho.  OMH we are all obsessed with chocolate, makes a change from ttc i suppose  

Anne - is he nuts   We are doing it monday, i have scrounged the day off work unpaid as i earnt some bonus which is a days wages, so thought sod it im having a day off 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful news on Laura and the trips - she kept that one quiet!!! Cannot wait to hear all about it - and am thrilled that they arrived on my little sisters birthday!!!! Girls should we do something for Laura? 

Thanks Ya'll - I am so so relieved - feels like a bit of an early christmas present really, I know it doesn't change the end result and if I dont pop an egg out clear tubes are rather worthless but at least it keeps the hope going.....

I am using the monitor again - on CD10 no high or peak as of yet but heres hoping.....

Jo Mac - no offence taken!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- defo, what you thinking hun? count me in 
xx

kate- he is a little nuts yes, he married me


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too ally, what we thinking of? 

Anne    no answers to that hunny, same here tho 

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Eating 'Planets' from MIL at the mo, well scoffing i will say, i'm get awfully hungry when stressed and i'm getting pissy with myself as i'm getting bigger again by the day  

DH is complaining that all these naughties we have been having are affecting his waistline too - he said god help him if i get PG  

Ally - yes please and me, anyone got her address too, can they PM me


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

what colour bags do iceland do ..maybe i can do each hob a different bag and pretend its a damien hirst installation...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls I dont have Lauras address at home or at the hospital so I am a bit stumped but I was thinking of sending some flowers/ choccies type thing - not that original but just wanted to say well done as I think she has done such an outstanding job of hanging onto those lovely babies..... Also dont want to step on anyones toes if anyone else is organising


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Natasha     may try the same my kitchen needs updating

Fishy dont stress hun, its christmas, we are allowed to scoff chocolate until we are sick at christmas.   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

i think the orange of sainsburys would go well with the green of budgens  

Ally - hopefully Mir should come along soon and give us more info and help with address


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....adn don't forget the stripe of Tesco  

Ally- It's a lovely idea, if you Pm me your bank details I will transfer some £££
What shall we say each? fiver/ tenner - whatever is fine with me hun


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oo yes orange and green would work...tesco stripes gt idea..now one more..another pattern i think

ally thats a great idea - of maybe we could get some baby stuff...she's going to need it with 3! i'm going shopping tomorrow so quite happy to get stuff if we want


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- My breasticles seem a bit bigger- I think they may be full of Flakes


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

nat- Morrisons yellow


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - sure u've not got selection boxes stuffed down ur top?  

Im fine with a fiver or tenner just need details to send it to.

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne - have i taught you nothing? morrisons? no! yellow = selfridges silly!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Me too, don't forget i'm not online tomorrow but i will be about again on friday for my FF fix, do mothercare or anywhere do online ordering and wrapping?

Went to morrisons at lunch, yummy mini trifles


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

buggar - I always get my M's and S's muddled up


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

you're so mucky!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for the "me" post but I am upset and worried.

AF came on Monday evening on time as normal.  I wasn't upset cos we hadn't really been trying this month and I know I am not pg. Anyway, it was totally normal overnight and yesterday (medium to heavy and bright red) but has slowed to a trickle today and seems to be tapering off!!  After 2 days  This NEVER happens to me - I'm a 4-5 day girl.  The only thing I can think of is that this is my first full cycle after having the IUD removed and maybe my uterine lining is adjusting.  I mean when it was put in I had a 10 day heavy nightmare on my first full cycle so this may just be the opposite.  I have looked on google and there do seem to be some people who have had the same thing happen, which is reassuring but I am still terrified it's the start of the menopause or something.  There's no point in going to a doctor cos they will have no idea if it is related to the IUD and will probably just tell me to sod off and come back if it's still like this in a few months.  either that or say a 2 day period is "normal" (which it is for some but it's not for me!).  It may pick up again tomorrow but I don't hold out much hope.

I know I'm obsessing but I am really worried.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Natasha hon - getting baby things sounds like a lovely idea - I didnt suggest as I personally cannot get out to shop (therefore was going to do a John Lewis type gift) but if you really really dont mind doing it?? I would gladly put in £10. Seriously though are you able to organise this - I feel bad starting off the whole thing and then not doing it myself  

Lets hope we get an address x

Jen hon - please don't worry - there is bound to be some settling down that needs to happen on your first cycle after the IUD was removed. You will be back to normal in no time


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ - really really you have nothing to worry about and certainly not started the menopause - it will all be down to the removal of iud - your uterus is just readjusting as you said - when you change your body it needs to just readjust a little - my AF has also stopped after 2 days and i think is because of similar reason - my lining just starting to get back to normal after recent ivf cycles - or maybe its because our AFs are packing up early for christmas  

please dont worry, i really dont think it is a sign of anything sinister


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop on and say a huge congratulations to Laura and Tim. Well done Mrs           . Hope all five of you are doing well.

Beachy -  

Little Jen - I am sure that this is just because you've had your IUD removed. Try not to stress hun  

Hello to the rest of the gang xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ally - no i really dont mind - i'm going to oxford st tomorrow anyway so will go to john lewis or somewhere and get some stuff for her - iunless anyone has any other ideas? if you're all happy for me to do then just let me know if/how much you want to put in tonight if poss and i'll sort out tomorrow. we can sort out transfers and stuff later.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I am definately in for £10 (we must meet in Jan anyway so do you want me to give you cash/ buy a round??)


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - don't worry hun, give yourself a few months to get back to normal, but don't stress this month, your body is all over the place  

Just think what we could buy between all of us - sooooo exciting   Nat - £10 from me too, if you PM me your details i'll sort it out on friday if that's ok, thanks so much for the offer


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- not an expert on IUDs but I would bet my  on it thats it cos of having it removed hun.


Nat- defo up for the pressie, and thanks for going to get it- tenner too xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

natasha - I'd like to contribute to anything for Laura

Thanks for your reassurance ladies - I know deep down that this is almost certainly a lining readjustment but it still bothers me!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

right i gotta go back to the gym now - will be back tonight xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon

What's all this placky bag talk, do we all have to accessorise our cookers now?  

Ally - great news on that scan, now wear him out   I'll be in on any collection, or if someone PMs me an address I'll send a card

Laura - hiya! You out there, well done girl and a hug for each of you      

slycett - selection box bras? That would be a treat but they'd go a bit melty  

Anne - flakey boobs eh?

Daisy - hello, glad you made it from the Nottingham group, I told you they were friendly, didn't I  

LJ - It's got the be the removal of the coil that has affected you, it doesn't change your hormones so the periods you've been having up to now would be 'normal' (ie not fake ones like on the pill) so if you're having those regularly you'll be fine. You're insides are probably just adjusting. You've spent a long time on this thread but I can assure you it's not catching 

natasha - will PM you now

Everyone else    

I'm tired but smiling, just need to catch up on the sleep I didn't get last night worrying about this scan. I think DH is in shock too, he had a look on his face like he hadn't expected there to be a real baby there, even the sonographer laughed at him   Men eh?

Heather x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Droogie - well done hunny so pleased for you.  Its anne shes a bad influence causing me to constantly eat chocolate  

LJ my cousin had one taken out about a year ago and had exactly the same problem, so please please try not to stress too much hunny  


Natasha im in for a tenner hunny can you pm me ur address and i'll post a cheque if thats ok? 

Anne - dirty girl!!!!  

Wooo hooooo nearly hometime and only 8 days left till xmas!!! I just love    he brings me loads of pressies   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

For once I wasn't being dirty


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

8 more sleeps to go girls


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne sorry hun 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- you nutcase, dont apologise I was joking hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My god, I'm slow today kate- I've only just got the s & m joke, my head must be full of chocolates   
what you up to tonight?
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Laura: OMG - Congratulations!!! I am so so happy for you. Hope you are not too knackered sweetheart  

Natasha :  



natasha6 said:


> what colour bags do iceland do ..maybe i can do each hob a different bag and pretend its a damien hirst installation...


Can you come to my house and do a Damien Hirst installation for me too cos I can't afford to buy a real one after tx  

B.loody hell, how expensive are these drugs by the way?? I've dished out 900 quids so far and I'm only on day 7 

Ally: Great to hear HSG showed your tubes are clear darling. I know you were worried so there is one less thing for you to think about now. Do you use Clearblue fertility monitor? If so, I wound't rely on that very much, mine lied to me a lot . Once it showed an egg meaning ovulation on my day 14 but my AF arrived 3 days after that  

Natasha & Ally: Please count me in for whatever you decide to do for Laura.I can do a paypal transfer to your account Natasha if you have one?

Anne & Kate: Do you actually do any work girls or just pretending  

Droogie: Well done on the scan results hon 

Tracey: Hello honey. The weather is fantastic here, the sun was out all day.  How are you these days? 

Just going to bathroom to jab myself now, will be back in a bit... 

P xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I'm winding down for Christmas    
No seriously, cos I sit in front of a pc all day it's so easy to just pop on and have a quick chat
yes, drugs are evil expensive


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

HELLO - not sure if this is the right place to ask this question??

I am a poor responder - last tx - three follicles after max dose of Gonal F and Menopur - only produced one egg.

My question is this; I was given Orgalutran days 11, 12 and 13 (having been stimulated for an extra two days). next tx is scheduled for late feb/early march - 

does anyone know:

1. Why follicles produce no eggs?;
2. Whether taking Orgalutran or Cetrotide can affect the number of eggs or even lead to empty follicles?

I read somewhere that if they give you Orgalutran/Cetrotide too early etc this can have effect - though I don't think this happened to me since they were scanning me every other day and the lead follicle was 17mm.

Any answers would be most welcome because having "mild stimulation" (chlomid plus Gonal f (low dose))next time round to try and produce some good quality eggs rather than any quantity, and am panicking that we won't even get to embryo transfer like last time! 

Hope to get some answers or ideas from FF ladies!

Nbr


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

Ally - great idea re collection for Laura - I won't chip in as have already got my own presents for her - or will have once I have finished making them!  - off up to MIL's in Cambs tomorrow until Saturday and hoping to get them done while up there  - have PM'd you her address anyway 

Steph xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello again!

Who's doing a collection for Laura and wotsisname?!  I'm in, bung me a PM with your bank deets and I'll tfr a tenner

Ta!

Nbr - welcome to the thread.  There's loads of theories as to why we get no eggs, it could be that they just didn't give you enough stimms, or possibly that they triggered you too early or finally that they didn't give you enough of the trigger...

According to my doc here in France, orgalutran/cetrotide doesnt prevent the formation of follicles, it just stops them from ovulating too quickly so that shouldn't be the reason for any empty follies.  Were  you at the ARGC by any chance? I don't know anywhere else that scans so regularly during stims and I know they're big fans of cetrotide/orgalutran.  I nearly kacked myself the first time I got a call from them saying "have you got a cetrotide on you? Take it NOW!!!"

I've got to ask, if you're a PR why would you want to go for a cycle with mild stims?  Is that what your clinic has suggested?

xxx


----------



## daisy days (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, 

Thank you for you're positives remarks.

I've been on such a downer since i heard about my low chances.

We are at Nurture i think they are just covering themselves and trying to prepare us for the worse case.

I'm still devasated and trying hard to remain positive, but to be honest having difficulty in trying to stop myself from crying all the time.

x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix - so sorry hun,   I thought maybe it wasn't good news yesterday. I know how you must be feeling. Just a positive thought though - there often aren't that many baby contenders in a cycle and I'm hoping they just picked the wrong one and that your twins are in the freezer   
LB - congrats dude!!!!!!        Hope to hear some official news soon (patient confidentiality and all that!)   You take care
Jen - don't worry its hardly going to be normal after you'va just had the coil out! Worry when there is a real problem! - Go off and enjoy Christmas and those twins  
Love to all
Nicsk W


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! I was going to say that - patient confidentiality would be a bonus! I think perhaps Laura might have liked to break the news herself. Still, what happy news!

And on completely sh!tty news, Nix - I really felt so positive for you this cycle. I'm sure it's just a pregnancy on hold though - your embryo is among that batch of frosties. Frosties though! Ha! To know that you have back-up... It's good, that, even if you feel like all hell.

Ally - great news on the tubes! Now, as it has been spake, leap atop that man o' yourn!

Whoever ends up doing the collection for Laura, can you PM me your pay Pal addy? I'll send you some cash. As soon as she's on her legs I'll ask her what she'd like, shall I?

Sorry I'm not posting too much - am too cacked! By the time I've posted a few sentences I've had it!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Anne - hi hunny been wrapping presents all nite in between cooking for work 2moz as we are putting buffet on for staff, well each person brings a plate in and then we stuff ourselves silly all day  

Pixie - im just pretending to work at the moment hun.  Work in builders merchants and slow anyway at this time of the year but with the credit crunch business almost non existant at the mo.  I would worry but dh had inheritance from a rich uncle that paid mortgage off so know we would survive somehow.  Wouldnt be upset by redundancy as it would fund next couple of cycles of ivf   

Hi fishy - hope everything goes ok 2moz (well as well as these things can anyway)   

Hello to miranda, nicki, steph, daisy days, nix, nbr, purple and everyone else.

Just having a jd and coke to relax a bit and gonna start writing some xmas cards for neighbours.  DH got man flu and has been so ill he hasn t even had the energy to pick a sodding pen up, poor lamb   Though apparantly has found the energy to have a game of tug with our fat lab lewis 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucy - yes when in doubt have a mince pie, cures all evils! Had a brilliant time, we loved franschhoek too, we were rocking up to the vineyards at 10.00am to start drinking, we've brought 10 bottles of wine back with us - we almost didnt have enough room so were preparing to down a bottle of dessert wine each at the airport, could have made the flight bit more interesting   congrats on the new job too!



droogie said:


> Afternoon
> 
> You've spent a long time on this thread but I can assure you it's not catching
> 
> ...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucy - ate the caramel yesterday hun  was gonna be good today but have just demolised a flake and cadbury fudge bar   Still got left chocolate buttons and dairy milk bar so thats 2moz nite sorted    Good luck with the new job hunny, know how you feel about things going round and round and round again in ur head about tx  

Natasha - how much wine?    We keep trying to give all our wine to m-i-l as neither me or dh drink it, she always says oh no you keep it for when you have people round, but we never do, anti social we are   Well till new years eve anyway we are having a fancy dress party so i will make an alcoholic punch and get everyone p.!.s.s.e.d cos i'll tell them its just fruit juice  

Still havent written xmas cards and am feeling ever so slightly tipsy  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - get plastered and then do cards..will be so much more fun and you'll write exactly what you think!!

yes, maybe 10 bottles a little excessive, but it was very good wine and just soo cheap..frankly it would have been rude not too, and i do like to do my bit for the economy and well yes actually i'm just a total p!sshead too


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Natasha     ur a girl after my own heart    Just read out to dh what u wrote, and told him we dont only talk about infertility and babies on here u know   Bless him 

Just started another jd so think i may be doig scrawly writing on xmas cards


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie before I go to bed - Tim has posted pics of the babies on Laura's ******** profile and they are absolutely gorgeous - as is Laura as a new Mum!

I messaged him and got this reply - am posting the details but am blanking out the (lovely) names though as thought Laura might like some news to disclose herself once she is back on FF! that is, if no-one else gives the game away!  

_Hi Stephanie,
 1 is 5 lbs needs no special care and is with mum.  is the smallest and is 3'8 lbs,  2 is nearly 4lbs.  2 and  are needing a bit of help but nothing to drastic. They are in an incubator and being fed via a tube. They are breathing of their own accord and are looking strong.
Laura is sore and exhausted but very happy. Mum and  1 should leave for home within the next week.  2 and  will probably be in hospital for a little longer but i am thinking they will be home for the new year.
Thanking you for your kind words. You and the girls on fertility friends have been such a great support for Laura through this whole mad IVF thing.
A very happy dad
xxxxx_

Sooo happy for them both - well done Laura!! 

Am off to Cambridgeshire tomorrow afternoon and back Saturday evening so won't be online - lots of love to all and have fun! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to add a bit from a text Laura sent last night - the names are Cerys (the 5lb-er who's with mum at the mo), Bethan and Eddy.

Congratulations to Laura and Tim! 

So, are we all visiting with myrrh and stuff? Can we find three wise men?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Tasha!

I've had a text back and Laura would like something memory box-related, like plaster of paris moulds for their tiny hands and feet etc.
Or money towards her tummy tuck!  

I thought maybe as we're going to have a bit of a wad we could buy those lovely Royal Mail coin thingies too - I got one for Robert and it was lovely. My sis got me tiny silver boxes for his first curl and his first tooth - that was lovely too.

What do the rest of you think?

Tell me if you'd like me to organise it, chick!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir...all set for Christmas?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost! My mum tends to do everything, and we won't have a dining room till we redecorate, so there's not that much to do.

Whereas you do entertaining and stuff - are you all set?

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - we may not be able to find 3 wise men but I think we will have no problem in finding 3 VERY wise women!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally - morning....think we could find a lot of those

Mir- just having today getting the house spotless..again...we've got friends coming to stay xmas eve for 3 days so need to prepare everything to a tee...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Mir- Glad you're back, we missed you!  

Hi Ally- Is is B's IUI today hun? You ok?  

Pix- Wishing you lots of luck for scan today hun  

Lucy- Would be lovely to meet you if you're around hun x
Everything you said in your post makes perfect sense hun, really does  
Hope you settle into your new job ok

Fish- Thinking about you today  

Nat- Hi lady  Do you want to PM me your back dets or paypal? Thanks for getting pressie  

LJ- How are you doing today? How is AF?  

Sam- You gone top Aus yet chick?

Kate- You've done so mucj wrapping, you're putting me to shame   
How are you?  

Hi Ali  

Morning Beachy  

Nix-  

 Popsi, Bobbi, Angel, Cath, Elinor, NikkiW, EBW, Daisy, Lainey, Steph, Anna, Ophelia, Heather, Sarah, Swinz, NBR, Purple

Seen Laura's babies o ** and they are adorable, she is a star. 

AF arrived last night and it's so heavy , I guess it's that bloody pill that's made it different  

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Anne    at least it's arrived this week and not next x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anne you are just having a darn good clearout before Christmas


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

beachy- true, I could have been a moody old bag on Christmas day I guess  
you ok? x

EB- Yep, seems that way! I'm used to spotitng for about 18/24 hours before the real thing but this one just came full steam ahead  
How are you?
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im ok hon thanks.  Can empathise on the heavy stuff though as I was (before K) terrible every single month.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Laura's news brought tears in my eyes   
She is not on my ** so I can't see her pics  ...unless one of you girls on my list do me a huge favour and write a comment on those pics which then should allow me to see them ? Pleaseeeee... 

I've just come back from docs. It seems like 2 of my follies are growing nicely 11.5mm & 12mm but the third one is too lazy and still at 5mm. My E2 went up to 250 from 64 so that's good news. I'm starting on a different jab today to stop ovulation and back to the clinic on Saturday a.m 
I had a nice acu session at the clinic this morning after scan and booked a couple of more sessions to help things through. I'm doing everything I can, please work     

Will be back later with personals..

Lots of love.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Yay!!!!! well done you. So pleased for you xxxxx
i will write a comment hun now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Ally has already commented hun so you will be able to see
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne & Ally thanks my lovelies  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Your E2 is so good hun, think they consider anything over 100 to be really good.
What is the jab to stop ovulation?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne, It's a drug called Orgalutran hon which today is the first time I'll be using it.
I'm also using Puregon & Merional.

Hello Bobbi, thanks sweetheart.  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie   I used orgalutran too, best of luck


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!!

AAAHHHH laura's bubs, what a star she is! they are lovely! I'm happy to put in £10 and can paypal anyone

Nix    ahh hunny! those bubs of yours are waiting to be defrosted!!! 2009 is your year!!!

Ally, I remeber the crisp packets!! am doing shrink paper for part of my xmas cards at mo!!   for your sis!

LJ don't worry hun, they probably dislodged some lining when they took coil out so less to loose now plus periods often hevier on coil so without will be lighter, I'm sure by next month it'l be back to normal!!

Ophelia, ahh so happy for ya hunny!

Hugs and love to everyone else!!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd like to contrubute too and can paypal too if that's ok?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I'm off work today with this horror cold. What happened to Fern and Phillip? Not seen day time TV in ages - no more This Morning? Eh! It's feed a cold and starve a fever isn't it? Do you think if I get stuck in to the Celebrations I'll be better by tomorrow??

Agree with you Bobbi - ******** is the work of the devil. Nothing but trouble from me so it had to go.

Pixie - good luck chicka! Keep 'em cooking

Lucy x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

sorry to stick a spanner in the works but I was completely the opposite. horrendously heavy periods before and since the coil but they were much lighter with it in.....

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix    how are you? x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

P1ssed off as it goes. Just heard that a girl who got her BFN at the ARGC yesterday has her follow-up next week and yet I was told on Tuesday that there was nothing until Jan 9th.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Don't mean to intrude hun but that's not on. Could you call them up and complain if you're feeling up to it of course?
Really feel for you hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I think you had a mirena which would explain the lighter priods with coil in. I had a copper one.  Still some bleeding today but light.  I think it's just an adjustment.  When I first got the coil put in I had a couple of horrifically heavy periods but then it settled down.  I suspect I may get a couple of light ones now and then it will settle down again.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix    could they have booked appt before the cycle ended in case it hadn't worked?  That would explain things x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix honey - so bloody annoying having to wait but it will come round in a flash - christmas in between and all that. We will all be meeting up on 9th if you feel up to it. Also my job is going to involve some trips to Paris in New Year if you fancy meeting up, you will be doing me a favour as I will be all on my lonesome and I cannot speak a word of French!!! x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah you're right Jen, it was a Mirena that I had.  I reckon it will settle down, it's normal that things would be a bit confused for a while.

BG - I don't think so. Who books a follow-up before they even know if it's worked or not?

Still haven't decided if it's worth kicking up a stink. Probably not, we're back in France now anyway but it still p1sses me off.  Do they think we've got nothing better to do than drive back and forth thru the channel tunnel?  The really annoying thing is we're over for Christmas but are due to return to France on jan 2. So we'll have to book another return journey for the following week just for the poxy follow-up.

I wish we'd never bloody moved here.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

After my last tx at Lister I was offered a follow up at beginning of Feb (cycle cancelled 8th November) I kicked up a stink and got a consultation the next week. You could give it a try but it may be a bit more difficult as so many of the loaded consultants go away for Christmas/ New Year


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Not worth it, we're not back in the UK until Xmas eve.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep okay - hang in there x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon hunnies 

Pix well done on two smashing follies, hope no 3 lazy one catches up soon 

Laura - oh my what lovely names im not on ******** either so will have to wait 

Anne - hi hunny am suffering after all that wrapping, bottom of my back is bloody killing me.  Told dh a good shag will sort it out 

Nix -     petal, having to wait that long is ridiculous!

Hi ally, ali27, purple, ebw, steph, bobbi, lucy, littlejenny, ophelia, fishy, droogie, bugle and everyone else 

We are having buffet day at work today, but unusually for me not eaten that much as feel a bit under the weather - dickie tummy and all that   Could be all the painkillers im taking for my back.  Nice hot bath and the heatpad on it tonight and it should be ok.  Think i'll give pressie wrapping a miss tonight  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hun- I was wondering how your spread was going   
Sorry you're not feeling too well, I hope it's not that bug, prob is just the tablets. 
I have just vacuumed the office and am waiting on my bro to arrive with my lunch.................a Macdonalds, filet of fish so not tooo bad  
Feel better hun


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - im doped up on anadin extra and took the first 2 this morning on an empty tum, shouldnt have done really always gives me tummy problems  

Good news tho - they have removed m-i-l's cyst and it was non-malignant.  Phew - so happy as was really worried.  She can come out of hospital today but cannot go out for 5 days due to risk of infection.  That means dh can not go to see her as he has got the lurgy and dr has given him a/biotics.

Any chocolate with that fillet of fish?  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Brilliant news on MIL hun, shame DH is poorly but will you be seeing her Christmas day?
Paul is still out at a customers so no sign of Mac D yet  .
I am starving now 
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - mite pop over and see her weekend if dh is better, but she is coming to us for xmas day 

No dinner yet hun? Thats no good will be teatime soon! 

Hair colouring for me tonight, mite have a few more layers in and have it tapered down for a change, my hair is so very boring at the mo  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you blonde or dark Kate?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Kate

That's great news about MIL! Hope DH is better soon so you can go and see her 

Re my follow-up, to be honest, it's not really that long but I'm just really annoyed that they'd told me nothing before next month and yet this person gets in there for next week.  Mind you in their defence, although I asked for a cancellation when I spoke to them on Tues, I did say we were on our way back to France and wouldn't now be back in the UK until Xmas eve so maybe that's why.  Am probably overreacting as usual.

Ally - sorry I missed your comment about coming to France. Not sure if I'd be very good company to be honest am still as miserable as hell from time to time.  As you can see...

Anne - enjoy your Mc D's!

Guys, I thought I'd added Laura as a friend on ** but now I can't find her in my list. Am I going ?  Having a poke around to see if I can sneak a view thru someone elses comment!

xxx

PS Kate - at least you've got hair, don't knock it for being boring!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Look on my **, or Ally's for comments. 
Still waiting Md's


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

im on ** ladies, if you want to be my pal pm me!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - having foil highlights hopefully as blonde as possible, natural dark blonde the hairdresser says, i says mousy brown  

Nix - have i missed something hun? Are you having hair problems?  I had a letter from birmingham womens last week asking if i wanted follow up appointment - 2 months after i'd last been there   Didnt even bother getting back in touch with them, waste of space.

ebw - I will have to try and join ********, doubt if i would have the time to be on it tho as always seem to be on here  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Where is your bloody Mc D's Anne - you cannot be kept waiting this long for the fillet o fish!!! 

Nix - don't worry sweetheart - not planning on coming imminently - just in the new year some time. I am not worried by you not being great company as this is early days and I know you will recover   I totally feel for you and understand how miserable it is to be so miserable, I am so up and down too, thankfully on the up at the moment but it can take one knock and I am straight back down again, this is a very very hard thing to experience  

Kate - so glad about MIL's cyst  

Pix - cant remember if I said well done or not?? Well done on those lovely little juicy follies - keep growing little ones! 

Becka has had her IUI, said it wasn't the best experience of her life but it is done, now she is on the dreaded 2 week late and they said she needed to wait 16 days to test, that means after new year 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Poo, can't see em Anne 

Ally - good luck to Becka    


Yes Kate, my hair is basically falling out.  Big bald patch on the left temple, and another one a bit further back the front hairline is all broken to about half an inch long as is the middle of the back. It's totally f*****d.  Partly IVF related stress/hormone imbalances and partly due to over processing and plaiting too tight (thank you all you hairdressers who took my money and effed up my hair completely!)

I actually bought a wig when I was in London but DH hates it and I feel like a freak wearing it, even though I'm no stranger to extensions I like it to at least look natural. The annoying thing is not being able to just cut it short cos then you'd really be able to see the bald patches unless I just shave it completely.  Don't know what to do and I've always had a bit of a thing about my hair, if it doesn't look right I don't feel right.  It's very depressing.

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh bo11ocks
Paul can't get into mc dons as there is some sort of siege or something going on so he is on his way back and is gonna make me a cheese sarnie instead!!
prob not a siege, just a minor disturbance but I  WANTED MY MAC'S


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- if you look on home page it says ally commented on lauras pc- try that way
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

No bloody Mc D's - that is completely out of order - siege or no siege!! 

Nix - how f***ing annoying about your hair - its the last bloody thing you need when you are feeling so [email protected] Totally understand about not feeling right when hair not right, for us girls our hair is our crowning glory. You look gorgeous in your ******** pics anyway darling so at least you don't have bad hair day and bad face day xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- cheese sarnie was ok i guess but i dropped my last packet of oats so simple on the fing floor           
prob just go to vending machine for choc now


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Go get choccie honey - ITS CHRISTMAS


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ok people, how does this sound?

3 x silver first curl and first tooth boxes
3 x my first year silver piture frame (with 12 engraved spaces for each month)
1 x baby impression kit and frame which can have a handprint or footprint of each baby in it (room for 3 impressions)


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yay!  How do I contribute?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds lovely Nat, tell me how do I get my hard earned to you hun?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too! Pay Pal would be ace...


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

what is this paypal?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- if you use Ebay it's the money transferring method they use. If not you can set an account up yourself or we can just have you bank details and I can do a transfer now before I leave work hun
xx

Hi Mir


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

also, mira could you pm me laura's mobiley no - i just need to put it on delivery details in case there is no-one there when they deliver


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nat- what's the best way for you I'm happy to do whatever suits x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Natasha that sounds so so gorgeous - well done you   I will get you your money however you wish - just let me know. Its so funny having to get 3 of everything, I was trying to find a card for L today and could only find 'baby girl' or 'baby boy' toyed with the idea of getting them one each!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey natasha, how do you want your money sweetie?

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- I have seen some triplets cards on the web...going to try and order one tomorrow then will send it after xmas..


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i will probably pm people with my acct details - or cheques fine - whatever people prefer is fine with me

the wh smith opposite my gym has loads of twin cards (clearly a growing sign of ivf babies i thought!) but no triplets..will look on internet


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Natasha PM me your addy hun and I'll send you a cheque if thats ok oh and your surname, don't think your bank would accept natasha6   

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Jeeessssssussss!  I missed a few days of reading and it has taken me a week to catch up.  You girls sure know how to chat  

Feel really awful that I haven't been around to support those in need, sorry  

Where do I start..........

Nat - please count me in on the collection.  Does that mean we can add something else to the order?  

Nix -   so sorry for your BFN hun.  Nothing I can add really, the others have said it all.  I know several people who have got pg with FET and never had success with ET before.  Maybe it is something to do with EC and all that prodding and poking. 

One positive re follow up is that it is on the day Anne is down and everyone is meeting up.  Perhaps you could use the opportunity to meet up with everyone, if you feel up to it.  

Ally - so sorry I haven't been here for you    You have been having a rough time.    to you and Becka.  I hope the IUI works for her.  At least she gets to be PUPO over christmas.  

Glad the HSG went well and the tubes are clear.  I didn't enjoy mine at all, it was pretty hideous so I am glad you had a better experience.  It so depends on the doc you get    Missed you and thoroughly enjoyed our womb juice when we went out  

Laura -     (dancing bananas are always necessary in these situations).  Congrats on the birth of your lovely and long awaited babies.  I am going to go on to ** after this and have a nose.  I am so pleased it went well.  Again, sorry I haven't been around  

Pix - I am so thrilled that your scan meant you could go ahead, and already so far into the tx.  I am delighted that you have a couple of lovely juicy follies and   they both have gorgeous eggs in them.  It was lovely to meet you the other week and again, bad Lainey for not supporting you at this important time  

Mira   to the hossie for not sorting out your boil or Bobster's hand.  Damn the NHS!  I hope you're not in too much pain.

Anne - blimey, you really know how to chat.  I don't know how you find the time to come on so much.  Love your chat tho, you are always so sunny and cheery.  You are a real ray of sunshine on here  

Fish - I really hope today went well and that you aren't too stressed by it all.  If it helps I really don't believe it will make any difference to the outcome of your tx, what will be will be.  I am so hoping you get the BFP you deserve, just in time for Christmas  

Kate - so pleased to hear that your MIL's cyst is benign.  What a relief for you and just in time to give you a happy christmas  

Heather/Ophelia - I am so relieved to hear that you both saw lovely hbs at your scans.  It is a scary time when you get the long awaiting BFP.  You imagine that once you get a positive it will be plain sailing but it is just the start of more stress and anxiety, especially if you start spotting    You must both be on  

Going to save and continue.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe if there's so left over we could get one of the pampering kits for Laura


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i have also bought 3 teddy comforter things for the bubas from selfridges - they were just too cute to resist   i was thinking about adding in a little pressie for laura too so not too late to contribute lainey i will get her something and post with the comforters.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn, can't remember anything else now  

Ah yes, looked back and some more is flooding back.

Bobbi - so sorry about your hussy of an egg.  What a bummer!  Sending you big  

EBW - Wow!  A natural BFP, that's fab.  Well done you.  Glad the scan went well.  I think you were pg last year at the same time as me.  Mine ended in mc unfortunately but congrats of the arrival of baby K, she is gorgeous.

Tracey - thanks for organising our night out, it was lovely to meet you.  I hope your back is better now and your cold is clearing up.

Nikki - have a great time in Cape Verde.  I have looked at going there, it looks lovely.  I hope you have a relaxing time as you deserve it after the year you've had  

Hi to everyone else - Steph, Bugle, NickyW, Swinny, LadyV, Purple, beach and all the newbies  

I had my iphone stolen on our night out and then got a brand new one and promptly dropped it and ran it over in my car.  Not content with that I left it out in a car park all night so it was frozen solid in the morning.  Amazingly, it still worked but the glass on the front was smashed so I had to get a new one.  DH was delighted as you can imagine.  I said to them in the Apple shop that if you are going to wreck it you might as well do it properly.  I don't do things by halves  

I would love to meet up with everyone on 9 Jan but it is my BF's 40th birthday party that evening.  I might be able to come early if we could meet 4ish.  Don't know if anyone is around that early, I expect you are all gainfully employed and not a layabout like me  

Love you all, even if I haven't been here.

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahhh, thanks Natasha.  What lucky little bubbas they are  

How was the holiday?

L x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Natasha thanks for organising you're star x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG!  Just been to look at Laura's bubbas.  They are soooooo gorgeous and perfect.  It is so hard to believe they are all finally here and look so scrummy. 

Laura - you have done such a fabulous job with those little darlings.  They are beautiful.

I am filling up  

Lainey x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lainey - holiday was great, so good to get away, really felt like i remembered who i was and became me again - DH said it was amazing he'd almost forgotten what it sounded like to hear me really laughing like that.. i'm going to be up in bayford over christmas will be there from christmas eve til about the 28th - not sure what your plans are and it might all be a bit hectic over christmas for you but we might be able to meet for a quick cuppa or something (stronger  )


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

that sounds fab Natasha.  Could meet you for a quick one (ooh er) on Christmas eve or a more leisurely one on the 28th


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ARGH! I can't see the photos!  Anne I looked on yours and Ally's home pages but couldn't see the comments on Laura's pics, what am I doing wrong

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

coolio - well pm me your mobile no and i'll send mine to you and we can see what works next week...OMG its christmas next week!!!!! i love christmas!!!!!! its awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

will do.  x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

quick one from the Cape Verde Islands, Sal to be precise, having a really relaxing time and loads of BMS   will try to catch up soon, Laura had her triplets right? Congratulations     bye for now


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nikki    enjoy your holiday, you deserve it x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks, got to go DP is breathing down my neck


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Hun, I've just made a comment now so if you click on newsfeed and see if it's there you should be able to see- keep refreshing the page, that may help x

nat- i will do the transfer hun when you PM me, thanks again for getting the stuff
xx

Lainey- Hello you, I read your comment about smashing the glass on  phone on **- what a bummer. Nice to hear from you .
On the 9th I doubt I will be done by 4pm cos they said allow and hour and a half which would be 4.30 then if you add on waiting time etc could be 5ish- I am sure I will be down again though but if you want to meet early- well 4.30/5 that would be lovely
Thanks for your lovely comment about me by the way, very sweet. I have been a moody old b i t c h today I have to say but am having the AF from hell  
xxx

Ally- For B 

Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Nix - sorry about hair hunny had no idea    .  Mine comes out as exema (cant spell it tho)  needless to say am covered in at the mo arms legs and tummy and believe me its a big tummy.  Have started using the st ives whipped silk moisturiser and its great when i can remember to put it on that is. 

Natasha im in for a tenner on the collection hun if u can pm your details i'll pop a cheque in post if thats ok?  You are a sweetie organising all this  

Anne - sorry u never got ur mcd's hunny, make sure u fill up on chocolate instead 

Nicki glad ur having a nice time petal, i could sure do with  nice holiday right now 

Hi to purple, lainey,mir,beachy,tracey, sgteph, ebw, bobbi,fishy,lucy,swinny,ally and becka, ali27 and everyone else.  Must go and have something to eat im starving.

Have spoke to m-i-l 2nite, still doped up and very sore throat but not too bad.  They have sent cyst for biopsy just to be on safe side but consultant said he wasnt concerned.  Should get the results in 3 weeks so fingers still crossed.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

when you type b i t c h it changes it to woman    

Evening Kate- how's the barnet? xx
Just gonna have a bar I think now- cadburys caramel
xxx
glad about mil


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - i got a pkt of chocolate buttons and a bar of dairy milk.  Think its an early nite for me i am shattered and still got a bad back   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Anne sorry mate I can see where you've commented on someone's vid but not on Laura's photos. It must be cos I'm not her friend on there yet.

I have just run my hands thru my hair in front of DH and he's seen how much of it is coming out and is now panicking more than me. Can anyone give any advice at all?  Please?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix know this mite sound really stupid and thick but have you googled hair loss?  Natural remedies, or alternative therapies mite come up, and i know its easy to say but try not to stress too much if you can hunny, about tx and about hair loss.     

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Natasha: I'll PM you now hon re payment details for Laura's pressies which sound awesome by the way. Why doesn't that surprise me  you did all the shopping for us    

Anne: You cracked me up with your McD story   Sorry you didn't get to eat one in the end. 

Beachy: Great pics on **  

Kate:  

Nix: I can't see Laura's pics on ** either. I know Ally & Anne made comments on pics but somehow it doesn't show on my stupid home page but I have all the other s.hitty, useless info on there that I don't need    

Lainey: Welcome back! I was wondering where you were honey! Thanks for your good wishes   

Ally:  for Becka sweetheart.

Lucy: Thanks, I really appreciate everything you said   

I caught up with a friend today who had a baby boy recently. She came to meet me with him who is only 5 months old and is absolutely adorable. While I was holding him, a shop assistant came up to me and said 'I was a beautiful mother with a beautiful baby'    I want one too !  

p xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for getting the bits Natasha - PM me your bank details and I'll get the cashish sent over

Evening to all!

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I found this: http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/men/general/081.html

Have you had your thyroid checked Nix?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good morning to you too!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

morning 

had a paid lie in this morning, 2 clients cancelled so i got to stay in bed and still get the cashola, love it when that happens!

how are we all today?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Nat- Result! 

Hi beachy-  

Hi EBW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Tasha - will post u a cheque in the morning hunny 

Morning anne - whats for dinner today?  Im just waiting to order a bacon and mushroom sandwhich  

Morning beachy, ebw, pixie, miranda and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

thats better, feel more festive now!

right i'm off to argos to pick up pressies for my friend who i'm seiing today's son - have got him a tipper truck thing that makes lots of noise and a band set - trumpet, drums, maracas, symbols...how popular am i going to be


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate
Just have a slice of toast with lemon curd    
Might have KFC to make up for yesterdays mac d's fiasco


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning bobbi -     hope its not too painful  

Natasha - love the noisy present - especially when u havent gotta hear it  

Anne - im starving this morning  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy Argosing Nat


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi- sorry about your pain hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I get the impression I am gonna do f-all work today ladies - well, maybe the bare minimum


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Morning hun, if you want to PM me an email address I will see if I can copy some of Lauras pics and send em to you
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - oh me too hunny as little as possible, is far to close to xmas to be working   Only 6 sleeps left till   comes, i do love that fella, not as much as dh tho obviously


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

he's a cheeky little chappie


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

still comes to our house - me, DH and SIL all still get a stocking at the end of our beds from digidoku (MIL - shes small and likes playing sudoku = digidoku)


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Just for a change eh ?!  



Anne G said:


> I get the impression I am gonna do f-all work today ladies - well, maybe the bare minimum


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Pix  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I've even brough some wrapping to do if I get time - yo yo yo yo yo ho ho ho


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I left all Xmas wrapping to DH this year   He is panicking big time even though I've put everything in seperate piles and tagged them individually with people's names before I left!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi to all!

Work is still manic here - "we have to close the deal before christmas" is the perpetual cry!

Bobbi - sorry you are in pain sweetie!  I'm very glad I don't suffer from painful AF (just the odd cramp and a paracetemol works fine!) since I gather it can be very debilitating.   

Tash - thanks again and again for getting Laura's pressies.  Please let me know account or paypal details and I will send some cash!  Glad you had a nice break and felt more yourself - I think many people fail to understand how soul destroying IF can be.  All I would say is that it can change.  My sister was a shadow of herself this time last year and now look at her!    

Lainey-Lou - good to see you

anne g - hi there!  

Ally - forgot to say I am so pleased your HSG was clear; I thought the chances are it would be but it must be wonderful for you to have something you don't have to worry about!!  And also good to see a positive doctor!

Pixie - well done on your follies. Here's hoping the third one catches up!

Kate - hello there!  

Lucy - it's good to see you again!

Nix - I am with Miranda! Have you had your thyroid checked? I should imagine you have at ARGC but that is the main thing I can think of.

Miranda - how is little Robert doing?  Emily and Oliver do very little other than feed, cry, burp, wee, poo and (occasionally) vomit.

love to everyone else


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning again,

Bacon and mushroom sarnie was lovely, just had a piece of chocolate cake left from yesterday as had to make sure it was still ok to eat before i let everyone else tuck in  Oh and the quality street and going down a treat  

Anne wish i had bought some wrapping to work i've got loads left to do, and dh is crap at it, tho think he just wraps them crap on purpose so i'll do them myself.

Morning pixie im with anne on the lazy bones im afraid, very quiet here read the paper nothing else to do now but play cards with the lads.  For some strange reason they keep wanting to play strip poker.  Perverts  

Littlejenny glad kate and the twinnies are ok hun, hope were all in the same boat as kate next year, i would love to have twins or triplets im not fussed.  Even one would do     Hope ur daddy is ok hun  

Bobbi - hi hunny how are the pains now?  

Natasha i would love a love a xmas stocking at the bottom of my bed with daniel craig wating in there for me  

Oh well the cards are calling, be back in half an hour  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ah bobbi - you gotta love her   

just epilated my armpits - i dont think it was one of my brightest ideas - it hurts and i now have little patches of hair in some places and have even managed to draw blood and also feeling a little cross eyed too


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say huge congrats to Laura and Tim- the babies are so gorgeous

Natasha- would like to contribute to pressies too -if I am not too late could you pm your bank details and I will transfer some cash or happy to post cheque whatever works best for you??

Thanks

Jenxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Jen

No not too late as I am still going to get Laura a little pressie too - i thought a new mummy kit or something like that, have seen a couple around - which will do this afternoon so will add more to that now.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobbi- I need a big poo - just went for one but cos I'm at work I really struggle. Someone came in to BOTH cubicles either side of mine so I had to hold it in    
My tummy hurts!

Nat- Those things scare me.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi jen x

Hi LJ x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne you need to do the old lots of toilet paper in first and immediate flush techniques - after immediate flush if you then blow your nose a couple of times it covers up why you're actually still in there and gives the reason for the second flush


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

or I might sing Christmas songs really loud and throw in a couple of coughs and sneezes


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hahah singing and sneezing and coughing..yup that will be sure to attract no attention to yourself at all   

right am to wimbledon to have lunch with friend - the band kit and dumper truck are lot bigger than i thought so no idea how going to lug it all down there was bad enough getting back from argos


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You girls are cracking me up with your pooing techniques. I second Natashas technique but also like to have a mini perfume atomiser in my bag for freshening up the cubicle     

I officially have the lurgy - really tight chest (and burning sensation) and achey everything - and its my christmas party tonight xxxx not a happy bunny x

Natasha - well done for your amazing shopping for Laura - pm me your details and I will do transfer/ send cheque xxxx

Lainey - Hi hon x 

Was there talk about a meet up between christmas and new year Or am I scanning through the posts too quickly and getting the wrong end of the stick??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Ally- sorry you are poorly bear, at least it will be gone for Santa's day  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

We have a spray air freshener in toilets, 3 girls here and only 1 toilet   

Anne - hows the food going today - i cant stop eating   

Ally sorry ur feeling poorly, get the hot lemonade and anadin down u b4 u go out.  

Tasha - presents always seem smaller in the catalogue dont they?  

Bobbi - glad the pains have eased 

Hi jennig how are you? 

Very boring here still, now reading the paper 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - hot lemonade - whats this??

Anne - yes I wanted to be


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Can you believe it.......the stupid dick face from KFC FORGOT TO PUT MY BURGER IN THE BAG               
Bless my bro, he's shared his with me  

Ally- nice dance moves


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - i always have it when i got the lurgy hun, just heat it up in the microwave but be careful cos it gets bloody hot quick.  No idea how or why it works but it always seems to ease congestion up for me.  And if u take a mug of it up at bedtime it seems to sweat the cold out of you.  

Anne - thats terrible petal!!!  

Think i may have to try a few more quality street  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG you lot can chat  

Lucy - congrats on the new job, sounds like you something good to get your teeth into in the new year  

Natasha - holiday pics look fab hun   Thanks so much for getting the gifts for the trips, let us know how you want to work the money   Epilating arms, hurts like poo, always end up getting the tweezers out for the strays  

Kate - you mentioned making a punch with your unused wine collection, i'm about to share with you my famous debilitating punch:

1 bottle red wine
1 bottle white white
half bottle vodka
half bottle rum
1 litre bottle cherryade
1 litre bottle lemonade
1 carton orange juice

Enjoy, but don't blame me if anyone gets ill  

Great news about MIL   I ended up with painful knees after doing my wrapping, carpet burns without the fun  

Pix - sending your follies some   , grow littlies grow  

Nix - hope you're ok hun   My eyelashes still don't look good after two lots of t/x, these drugs are horrible - anyone know any wives tales for getting eyelashes to grow back quick  

Pix - give Becka my best on the 2WW, it's hellish  

Nikki - hope you're having a lovely hols hun  

Mir - can you PM me laura's address so i can send cards - or cards   How's the bobster's hand and your boil  

Yesterday went fine, it was a lovely funeral, i'm so glad it's all over though  I couldn't wait to get out of the house this morning, so much so that i forgot to clean my teeth   DH was fine, slightly drunk by the end of the day, but that was to be expected. I had many awkward moments being asked why i wasn't drinking   The lies were rolling off, they had to, especially after SIL in a drunken yell announced that poor Tracey wasn't allowed to drink, that raised some eyebrows   

As i walked out of the house this morning MIL said good luck for sunday, i just stood there in horror, i haven't told anyone the OTD on purpose, especially from them, i looked at DH and asked "have you opened your mouth?" to which they commented that it wasn't a problem, it is for me!!!!! I haven't even told my own mum and she's supported me all the way through, i want time to come to terms with the result before being asked   Oh and i forgot, when they arrived on Wednesday night MIL and SIL told me they knew what it was like to have DEPRESSION   I don;t have DEPRESSION! They then said "when you're depressed all you can think of is YOURSELF" WTF, have i had any chance to think of myself during the last 2WW, i was so angry   DH is so going to get a mouthfull later, i stormed out of the house  

Have had to hear about work xmas party (last night) all day and how fantastic it was, what a bummer  

Getting really nervy about sunday, have no symptoms at all now, OMG this kills  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish hun- Was wondering how it was yesterday, glad it wasn't too stressful for you.
depression. erm don't think so!!  
2 more sleeps hun for you, and I    you will get the result you really deserve


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fish

glad you got thru it hon. Sounds like MIL and SIL are both suffering from bad cases of foot in mouth disease. I'll give them bloody depression!! 

And I think you have every right to be ****** off at DH for opening his big trap when you'd specifically asked him not to.  But the thing is, it's done now so having a huge row about it isn't going to help to keep your stress levels down.  By all means shout at him if it's going to make you feel better but if not I'd calmly tell him you're not happy about it and then give him the silent treatment for a bit! Perhaps he could learn from that how to keep his gob shut!

Ally - hope you feel better soon hon

Anne - stay AWAY from the KFC!! I know it tastes great but it's so fatty and salty...! Save it up for some Christmas overindulgence instead!

What wonderful advice re pooing in public!  I always used to be totally constipated at work, just couldn't do it! Until I thought about using the loos on the next floor up instead, the offices up there were empty so I could poo in peace without fear of anyone finding out that - OMG Nix poos!!! And sometimes it smells!!!  Holidays where we're staying in a large group and sharing a loo are even worse!  Why are we so para about these things?  

Thanks to all with advice re the hair loss. I've found a clinic in London that hopefully I'll be able to visit on a monthly basis for tx. It was recommended by 2 other black girls who had similar problems so hopefully they'll be able to help.  I don't think it can be the thyroid cos that was checked just a month or so ago at the ARGC. It's got to be a combination of stress, hormonal imbalances and over processing...

Have done my usual trick of saying that I'm going out today but it took me so long to work myself up to it, it was after 4 by the time I was ready. (The wig just doesn't look right so now that's a new excuse not to go out..). then there's train strikes today so I wouldn't have got to Paris before the big after work rush to the shops. So I stayed in. For a change... I'm turning into a bloody hermit again. 
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - is that fizzy lemonade you mean??

Fish - glad the funeral went as well as expected   and sorry about MIL - what is it with them!!   Now you get yourself some serious ME time OKAY!!!! I have everything crossed for a great result on Sunday - don't worry too much about symptoms - they differ so so much from one person to the next  

Bobbi/ Nix - it is so so funny how us grown ups can be so worried about poos!! I don't really even want Ben to know when I have had one!! 

Nix - great news on hair honey - I think getting this sorted should be a priority as it affects how we feel so so much, how can you get back to normal and feeling happier if you feel like sh!t. Don't worry about the hermit thing, you will be fine soon and want to go out, you will know when the time is right. Anyway, who wants to go out when it is so f***ing cold outside!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I only had had a burger in the end and it wasn't even that nice /
Glad you found someone to help with your hair, that will help make you feel better I'm sure hun.
Don't worry about not going out, you've had a really sh1tty week and it must be so hard to get the enthusiasm/motivation etc


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Hun, i know arguing with DH won't solve anything, but he will be told he's done wrong again where his family are concerned, that's probably why he hasn't contacted me today, hopefully has a guilty conscience  

Scrap that, he's just called, i didn't say anything on phone and we had a normal chat, but i will put in my two pennith when i feel i can  

Glad you've got some positive news for your nair - you need a bit of pampering


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy - I think you have every right to be annoyed with DH.  Some people want to share every step of treatment and some want to keep bits private.  Since you fall into the later category, he should respect that.  And telling you you have depression and that makes you only think about yourself is out of order!!  You have hardly had time to think of yourself!  Please don't obsess about symptoms.  I know it's an awful lot to ask but people and pregnancies vary so much on this that you just cannot tell at all.  Kate got AF cramps but that was it in her 2ww.  Other people get sore boobs, cramps, spotting exhaustion, weird taste in mouth etc. etc. etc.  Still others get nothing at all until they are told they have a positive result!  You just cannot tell!    

Ally - sorry you're a bit poorly.  DP has man flu at the moment, but it sounds as though you are genuinely unwell.  Hope you feel better soon!

Nix - I thought ARGC would have checked your thyroid out.  Sounds good that you have found a clinic.  I suspect, as you say, it is a combination of factors but it is good to do something about it.

Kate is sad today.  Breastfeeding hasn't worked out for her.  She's tried for nearly a month but she is just not producing enough milk.  To be honest I think it is a combination of factors - she is still not right after her c-section; even after her blood transfusion, some levels were still not back to normal.  Then she went into hospital to feed the babies there and the food was really cr%p so I suspect that didn't actually help.  And now she is at home, it is obvious they need to go on to the bottle.  She says she feels she has "failed" Oliver and Emily. I really feel for her - even though she has done nothing wrong and the twins will be fine, there are a lot of people who are very judgmental of women who bottle feed. I also think she is upset cos her hormones are all over the place.  Oddly, we talked about this before the twins were born and Kate was much more pragmatic saying she would try it and if it didn't work then so be it.  Hopefully she will feel better soon.

We did get some good news on my dad today.  The cancer has not spread so it is isolated to the prostate.  He has a treatment plan which gives him a 70% cahnce of a complete cure.  If he is in the 30% they review their options.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - Good news on your dad, a much better scenario and   thought before christmas. Bless kate, she must be so exhausted, it's not surprising she couldn't keep up with the demands of two little mouths, i'm sure most would fall down there, but as you say she's probably very low and not at all herself again yet. She'll soon bounce back when you're all round her at xmas  

I'm off home now, hopefully i'll be able to logon on sunday and give you my news, there you go again, panic   Calm down!!! I really don't know what to expect that's the problem, i'm not good with surprises  

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

LJ

Huge hugs to Kate    It's b***dy hard work breast feeding 2 babies. Kate should feel proud that she's tried but not stress about it not working. I never got to actually breast feed but did express for around 4 weeks. There was never enough though and we had to top up with formula. I promised myself before they were born that I wouldn't get stressed about it but would do my best for the babies. Stressing only makes things worse. Apparently formula is as good as breast milk these days although I realise it's not quite the same. If it's any consolation my 2 were 7 weeks early and caught up pretty much straight away and are now (at 2 3/4) so switched on and clever it scares me sometimes! Their nursery school teachers often comment on how bright they are  

Sorry to have waffled  

Hoep Kate feels better very soon. I am sure it's hormones and tiredness not helping too.

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Littlejenny good news about ur dad hunny, so glad it is contained within the prostrate.     fo you, ur dad and kate hope she feels better soon.

Aly - yes hunny just normal bog standard lemonade will do, still stays a bit fizzy even when its hot.  Try to make dh drink it but he wont touch it.

Fishy thanx for the recipe, will give it a go at the party - god help the neighbours   Hope u get a huge apology from dh, what are men thinking of sometimes they are so thick  

Anne hi hunny what u up to the weekend? 

Nix - nothing wrong with staying in hunny, no law says we have to go out if we ont feel like it 

Well im off out on town tonight nothing exciting just a few drinks and a curry, got too much to do tomoz 2 get ratted tonight plus got works xmas party 2moz and want to get ratted at that instead   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Back from my op - sore and shaky, but ok. They had to go in pretty deep so I expect it's going to be painful for a while. They couldn't have been nicer today though, the staff - it's a wee community hospital, not the big place I went to the other day, and the atmos is so much better.

LJ - I told myself the same re breastfeeding, that I would try and if it didn't work then I'd quit - but it was soooo hard and emotional! Hormones all over the place don't help.  

What brilliant news about your dad! Such a relief.  

Who was talking about pooing? Oh, everyone. I love talking about pooing! Only the constipated see poo as an acceptable convo though, I've noticed... Someone at my DH's work shat in another employees lunch box yesterday. Nice, eh?
They're a sophisticated bunch.

I have drinkies tomorrow for the people they've laid off at my work. It's so sad - people who've been working there for 20-30 years apiece told they are on the scrapheap - their last day is Christmas Eve. 
In fact I spent yesterday in tears - first looking at Laura's pictures, tyhen hearing how the redundant workers took the news... then I woke from the GA this morning sobbing my heart out. What was that all about

Anne - sounds like someone up there is trying to get you to quit junk food!  

Fish - Christ, I'd be hopping mad too. But get back in that zen bubble, ok? We don't want the stress getting to your babies! Glad to hear it went well. Deal with MIL and FIL and put their stoopid remarks behind you, ok?  

Tash - epilating your pits? Ouch!

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi mir - glad op went well hunny    Tears  they mean u care and ur human hunny - or its pmt 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

have a lovely weekend ladies, I'm off to wirral for the weekend Xmas and all that but fishy will be thinking of you and coming back to a big fat positive I hope

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I only just had an AF - must be post-menstrual tension?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Mira

didn't realise you were in hossie today!  Glad the op went well and glad I'm not the only one prone to bursting into tears after a GA!  it must be tough seeing all those people get the push but try not to let it upset you, you've got so much to be happy about!

And as for your DH's work colleagues.... nice!

Oops sorry no more persos, the great forager is home!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just looked and I have a five-inch line of stitches on my girlie bits! Ouch.

Yeah - I am really happy Nix, but my emotions are closer to the surface these days. I spent so long burying my feelings it's bizarre to be so emotional!

Nicks - do you dream under a GA? Is that what happened to me?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir    take it easy this weekend won't you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will do! Ta Beach. xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ouch Mirra!   glad its gone and hope its NOT coming back!  
Fish - tempted at early testing?  
Nix - hi how's you today?  
DH has gone out with work so he'll be p*ssed and in the other room tonight!   Emily nearly ejected herself from her pushchair today she was in such a hurry to get out  
Can someone PM Laura's address if poss please?  
I've seen the pics now (ta mirra  ) aren't they gorgeous  
Nicks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Miranda- Glad you're back m'deary, I hope your "girlie bits" are very better soon...ooch, just had to cross my legs !
So sorry about all your poor work colleagues, don't get me started on being emotional....I can't seem to stop either being an arsey 
b!tch or crying for what seems like no reason.
I'm convinced it's the f'ing pill , I wasn't like this before I started taking it.
Oh well, only 3 more weeks of it to go
How is Robert? have you got appt at hospital for him yet?


Nikki- Sorry to laugh but had vision of "Emily, the Incredible Ejecting Baby" as the new kids Super Hero- bless her  

LJ- Sorry about poor Kate, she must feel sad and low, but so pleased about your dad.  
You ok?

Purple- Have a lovely time at home hun, Merry Christmas and a happy 2009  

Kate- 2 nights out of the razzle, look at you!!!!!
Hope you had a great night last night and have an even better one tonight  

Hi Beachy-  

Fishy-   for tomorrow hunny  

Hi Nix- How you doing hun ?  

Ally- Hi hun, hope that horrible lurgy is a bit better  

Nat- Hello Mrs, what's on your weekend list then?
Oooh PM me your bank details hun


Pix- Glad you're ok sweetie  

Hi Ali- How you doing lady? 

  Lainey, Popsi, Anna, Bobbi, Angel, Sarah, Swinz, Debbie, Bugle, Ophelia, Heather, 

Well, I was in Tesco for 6am and got my bird and food etc but no veg cos all the use by dates were 23rd Dec so might have to go to Waitrose for that  
It was full of the people who do the Internet Shopping pushing these MASSIVE trolly things round, one of which was rammed at high speed into my ankle   
Anyway, just had my tea and toast and might have a curl up on the sofa cos I'm knackered!

What's everyone up to this weekend then?
It's my nephew's 9th birthday today so we are having a Christmas family get together tomorrow which will be nice

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all just on route to friends in northampton so back tonight x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

greetings from sunny Sal, DP is diving so I thought I use this to have a look what you are up to   lot of talk about poo it seems   well we had a huge ice cream last night which gave us the runs    just mentioning it as you lot seem to be interested in that sort of thing  

having fish everyday, it´s so yummy and fresh here can´t get enough of it, other than eating, reading and resting I am not doing much it seems, but I can live with that


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

I'm feeling a bit down today 
Just come back from docs and had my fourth scan today.

Lining is 9mm, 
E2 is 450 
and I have an extra follicle which is great but still a bit small - 
15mm - 12.5 mm - 7mm - 7mm

This is all good but the doc seems to think my fibroid might interfere things and it might need to be taken out before ET. 
He'd like to wait and see until after EC and then decide depending on the quality and the quantity of my egg/s.  
I might end up having an op rather than an ET   It sucks!!! Why can't things be more straightforward?

Miranda: Wishing you a speedy recovery hon. Hope DH is helping you get through this time.   

Anne: Hope you had a great time with DH last night sweetheart.   You are a nutter for getting up at 6am to go to Tesco by the way!!  
 for the stupid internet shopper at the store!   

Beach: Have fun with your friends today

Bobbi: 

Nikki: Enjoy your  

It's   and very grey in Istanbul today   

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

sorry my head is mushed at the moment so i have read all your news but cant reply personals... just wanted to say HUGE congrats to laura and tim on the three little ones they look amazing on ** x

mir.. hope your feeling better soon x

ally.. hope your better too.. its a horrible virus i still have it 2 weeks on ! x

pixie .. sorry to hear your news, but try to keep positive xx you never now honey x

anne.. what r u up to, we just came from tesco  it was quiet actually considering x

well we had a call yesterday and have been allocated a social worker !!! start our homestudy on jan 26th we thought it would last about 6 month but she said we are her only clients and it could be completed in about 7 weeks !! and then hopefully be approved, we are so so happy to get started, had a HUGE night out last night but suffering today lol.. so may go for a snooze now xxx

lots of love to everyone who reads i really do think of you all xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pix -    sorry you're feeling down hunnie, great news on the extra follie though! its a bit poop about the fibroid but at least they seem to be taking it all into consideration and dong what they think will give you the best chance of success  

LJ - thats great news about your pop, very very pleased for you all. Poor Kate, all the hormones will be sending her all over the place so no wonder shes so upset, i'm sure once she feels a bit more normal she'll understand that she gave it her best shot and that she has absolutely not let her babies down in anyway 

Mira - ouches, i must have missed this saga when i was away so not sure what it was you had done but sounds sore, hope it gets better quickly for you 

Anne - 6am bird - you're crackers, but then i think we kinda knew that already   what is it with you and fast food this week, i think it is jesus telling you that he doesnt want you to eat it!

popsi - thats amazing news! thats so great, really widhing you all the luck for you're home study and that it gets sorted as quickly as being suggested  

fishy - god i just cant believe your inlaws! really feel for you hun this isnt what you need at the moment. depression! for f***s sake (and i never swear!) it will be a bloody miracle if you're not depressed because of their behaviour! glad the funeral went ok though and it is out the way at least. really hoping you get the result you deserve     xx

Hi Nix, Kate, bobbi, ally, beachy, and all others.

I have finished off laura's pressie today, got her a couple of lovely mamma mio pamper products which i will stick in post with the teddy comforters. the other stuff is all being delivered and have had emails saying been dispatched so hopefully she should get it all be christmas. i will get around to pm'ing you all individually with my details so dont worry if you've not heard from me yet, i have a list of you all so will get them all done at some point.

right - going to go make my mincmeat for my filo mincepies i'm making (healthy option) and then my chocolate truffles (not quite so helathy option, although all organic so thnk that makes up for it!!)

am getting soooooooooo excited now!!!!!!!!! think i am actually about 6!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Hun, I am really sorry about your fibroid, these aren't serious but I can imagine a bit of a problem with your TX.
Is your lining about the right thickness? your follies sound fab, growing nicely hun.
 for you


Nat- I think it is indeed Jesus giving me a warning on junk food  
I have just had a sleep and woke up in a horrible hot sweat, yak!
Look at you making mince pies from scratch, oooohhhhhh

Thanks again for getting lauras stuff

Hi Popsi- Wow, absolutely brilliant news.  

i Nikki- happy holidays


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

God what a manic day today has been.  Didnt have a good time last nite at all, dont know why just wasnt in the mood   Got back at about 10 and was in bed for about 11, no idea what was up with me apart from the fact that the house is a tip and dh has done sod all about it.........again. Told him we are having a massive clean and tidy tomorrow as am sick of the place being a pig sty.  Wouldnt mind so much if he worked but he doesnt so theres no reason why the place should be so messy.  Right thats enough whinging  Trying to get in a better mood for tonight and am determined to enjoy myself 

Popsi - good luck on the home study hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you hunny 

Pix -   sorry about the fibroid petal, hope all is ok at ec 

Tasha - thanx hunny cheque sent this morning but think it missed collection as post box was empty 

Anne - 6am in tesco u put me to shame   We are doing ours monday morning about 9am if we can get up in time  

Beachy - have a nice time with friends hunny 

Bobbi - have a nice time at the parents 

Nikki hope ur enjoying the holiday hunny i could so do with a holiday at the moment im shattered  

Hello to everyone else hope ur all having a great weekend.  Must go and put some slap on as when u get to my age u need all the help u can get   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Give DH a slap on the ****  (he might like it though!)  
Sometimes, you're just not in the mood to go out hun, Im sure you'll have a better time tonight
And I bet you'll look lovely


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - just chilling for 10mins at the mo, had eyelash and eyebrow tint today which looks quite good.  My eyebrows are normally blonde so it looks like i dont have any  

He has gotta buck his ideas up and he knows it, he's the first one to admit he's a lazy sod unless he gets a kick up the **** every now again   Think they live on another planet sometimes    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am in PJ's!!!!!!
I have had a shower though, Jason is just sanding a couple of bits of filling he did on he walls and I am writing cards and a bit of wrapping.
Gonna take a sh!t load with me to work on Monday and do it there.
I'm out tomorrow eve for a little family/nephews birthday meal so `i wil be getting dressed up for that  
Have a good one and have a drink for me


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne will do hunny, in fact think i may have a drink for everyone one here   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

wot no leisure wear anne?     

we're going round to friends for dinner, i was considering driving but DH said we're taking some of wine we brought back from SA with us and has a bottle of poo chilling in the fridge so have decided to get lashed instead


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girlies 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I have requested some leisure wear on Christmas list as mine is a little worn these days  

Have a great night hun, oh, and have one for me!  

Hi Pix hun, what you up to?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne - phew...john rocha?

hey pix


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

..or jasper Conran  

How p!ssed off am I...... found a tin of paint in the shed called buttermilk so I assumed that was the colour we had painted the lounge a couple of years ago so went a bought a tester paint pot to go over the sanding we've done (about 3 patches of 7" squared) and yep, you've guessed it- it's the wrong   colour    
No idea what colour my lounge is 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: not much hon just watching 50 Cent singing on TV at the mo! 
I have been living in PJ's since I got here   I got bored from the ones I brought with me and bought new ones today. I am officilly an old woman!!

Natasha: Have fun tonight and drink for me too. I have a glass of milk in my hand at the mo.. cheers!  

Kate: You too hon,have fun.  

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh dear!! Does that mean you'll have to paint the whole lounge again??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

having a night in tonight hun too, I have had a weight watchers chicken pasta meal and have a glass of grapefruit water....cheers
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- think I will get a few colour charts and try and match up cos our lounge is big and also attached to the stairs and landing so REALLY can't be arsed with that


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne just paint that one wall a different colour - as a statement wall..


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

do you know what, you're not just a pretty face!!!
good bloomin idea- if we can't match then that's the plan 
x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

good to know i always have the alternative career option  .... right DH just told me i have to go get ready so tata and ahave a nice evening xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Nat- I have requested some leisure wear on Christmas list as mine is a little worn these days


Anne sweetpea - you don't wear a stitch! Expect us to believe you'll use 'leisurewear'?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello girls.

just quickie as only got one hand free!

Nix - so sorry hon

fish - good luck tom hon.

just wanted to say huge thanks for my beautiful frames and little boxes adorable.  you are all so special.

I'll be bCK in a bit to give you  a prper baby update1.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

wow you lot can't half chat! 

back from MIL's this evening - had a nice time  - can't stop, just wanted to say -

*Fishy* - good luck for testing tomorrow, really hope you get a BFP   

*Mira* - glad you got your op - hope you heal up nice and quickly and are not too sore 

*Laura* - welcome home sweetheart!! how's it going? and how are you all?? hope you are not too sore and enjoying being a mummy! also wanted to ask - did you give the babies middle names and if so what were they? 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- it's great to know you're home, thinking of you all, thanks for the updates x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Laura hunny ur home!  Yayyyy how are u and the trips hunny?  Hope ur ok and finding 5 mins when u can   We need all ur news a step by step story on everything that happened, when u have the time  

Fishy - hi hunny hope ur ok, hope u get a bfp today petal   

Morning anne - well i had a few drinks for you hunny, but no hangover thankfully  

Just a quick one from me im afraid got loads to do today, me and dh cleaning the house, fetching the meat for christmas oh and more cleaning   We did have a chat last nite when we came back and the upshot is he's gonna get off his **** and help more   Im happy with that im not expecting him to do it all, just a bit of it would be nice  

Hello to beachy, steph, mir, tracey, purple, pixie, nix, nikki, ali27, ally and everyone else.  Only 4 more sleeps till santa   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Got to be quick cos off to B&Q to try and find the right match pot paint to cover up my cock up last night 
Then off for a meal for my nephews b'day

Laura- So nice to hear from you. What can I say apart from well done mummy!!!!! Bet you're tired but over the moon eh.
Glad you like the pressies, our lovely Natasha organised it bless her


Fish- Thinking about you hun  

Mira- I've changed, honest, I now do wear clothes from time to time   


Hi Steph  

Hi beachy-  

Kate- Glad you had a few for me, I was asleep by 9- think it was the 5am Tesco trip that did it!!
Glad you and hubby chatted  

Nat- How was your night? 

Hi Pix-  

Has anyone heard from Sam? has she gone to Australia yet I wonder?

   Ally, Popsi, Bobbi, Angel, Cath, Purple, Heather, Orphelia, Sarah, Swinz, Elinor, LJ, EBW, NikkiW, Nikki2008, Ali, Nix, Tracey

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Welcome back Laura!!!     Hope you are not too sore hon. How are the ikkle ones??  

Anne: Hello chick! Hope you find the right coloured paint at B&Q. Have fun tonight.  

Fishy:  Good luck for the test.   for you.

Ally: How is my gorgeous sis? Missed you... 

Sam: Still having laptop problems?

Kate & Natasha: How was your evening girls? 

Lots of love to everyone   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls how you all doing?

Ok well Cerys is stirring so I'll try give youa quick update.  Well, Tuesday I went in for obs and just as I arrived they asked me if I had brekkie as cots were free, I did have brekkie so had to hang around all day hoping that noone would jump in and front of me.  The C-section was fine, I had  a trainee doing my epidural under supervision and he putit in wrog about 4 times!!  That hurt but after that was done it was all fine.

Was horrible being so left out of it all with Tim seeing the babies and coming back telling me details while they stitching me up but I got to give each of them a little kiss before Eddy and Bethan went into NICU and when I was wheeled back to recovery Tim was already giving Cerys her first bottle.  I wanted to breast feed her but was advised against as she was prem and they said she wouldn't have enough suck after the birth.

The babies details are

Triplet1  Eddy Noah - 3lb 8oz
Triplet 2 - Cerys Mary - 4lb 12oz
Triplet 3 - Bethan Lilian Doris - 4lb

As you all know Cerys is home and the other 2 in special care.  Bethan is now on 2 hourly feed and Eddy 3 hourly (initally they on 1 hr) and Bethan is now tking a bottle as well, Eddy being a bit stubborn.  Both in incubators to reg there temp but will hopefully be gradualy transferred to Cots soon.  The dr's said they are both perfect just little.

Cerys is doing fine at home, although is screaming the place down between 2-6am, she seems to get a build up of wind in the day, I saw midwifetoday and she said to try infracol.  She is breast feeding quite wel now and a real cutie.

I'm well, recovering well from op, hurts when I go from sitting to standig but other than that I'm fine, infact my huge boobs prob are more painful!

Anyway I think thats my update hope I've covered all your questions!!

XXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, wind - it's so nasty and you can only try to mitigate it up to a point, Laura. Try feeding her with her sitting up, not lying down, and you can prop her up on a pillow to sleep at night to lessen the wind too.

Hopefully Infacol will do the trick, but you may run the gamut of medicines and different formulas (formulae?!) and find nothing works - they don't sell anything effective for babies as they'd be too worried about comebacks.

I know that when they're screaming and in pain it hurts so badly, but honest to God they do get better! That'll be no comfort for the next three months I guess. We used to wind Robert every ounce - that's better than nothing.

Glad to hear you're all doing well!
xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up, I will be locking this thread shortly


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169818.0


----------

